# Script sed pour les accents html



## FjRond (7 Juin 2005)

Bonjour
Je rencontre un petit soucis avec un script sed dont la seule tâche est de substituer les codes html aux lettres accentuées latin1 ou latin9. Voici le script:

```
#!/usr/bin/sed -f
# latin2html - remplace tous les caractères accentués ISO Latin 1 (ou 9)
#     par leur équivalent HTML
s/À/\&Agrave;/g
s/Â/\&Acirc;/g
s/Ä/\&Auml;/g
s/Æ/\&AElig;/g
...etc
```
Lorsque je lance la commande:

```
% latin2html.sed < doc.html > docbis.html
```
j'obtiens ce message d'erreur:

```
sed: 4: /Users/frangi/bin/latin2html: RE error: illegal byte sequence
```
Apparemment, ce sont les caractères accentués qui gênent sed (?). Un script analogue avec:

```
% sed -e 's/bizarre/drôle/g' < doc.txt > doc2.txt
```
fonctionne parfaitement; mais pas l'inverse:

```
% sed -e 's/drôle/bizarre/g' < doc2.txt > doc3.txt
```
J'avoue n'y rien comprendre. Si quelqu'un pouvait éclairer ma lanterne? Je le remercie. (Je débute avec sed).


----------



## FjRond (8 Juin 2005)

Je me réponds.
J'ai partiellement résolu le problème en installant la version livrée avec fink de sed (4.1-10). Mais évidemment, celle du système ne marche toujours pas.


----------

